# Moderne Hexenjagd



## LaVerne (1. September 2010)

Bild und Co. veröffentlichten ein Video, auf dem zu sehen ist, wie eine Unbekannte sechs lebende Hundewelpen in einen Fluß schmeißt.

Empörung darüber ist ja ok und gerechtfertigt, aber alsbald kamen die ersten "humanen" Vorschläge, wie man mit dem Mädel zu verfahren hätte:

_"Mein Freund meinte grade die müsste man in die Niagarafälle werfen. Aber ersäuft Sie da nicht zu schnell? Sie soll schließlich lange leiden..."

"Mein Bruder meint, man sollte sie mit Säure verätzen"

"scheiß missgeburt der geb ich fäuste bis die nicht mehr zu erkennen ist!!!!!"

"I'dd murder her ass if i walk in to her. I would slice her open with a chainsaw, than pour some kerosine in the gab and light her ass on fire. and beat her kneecaps with a hammer, pulling her nails out, poking her eyes out."_

Nun, solche Rachephantasien kennt man zur Genüge. Nun wurde aber der Name inklusive einer Adresse nebst Telefon-Nr. und eMail veröffentlicht. Es ist der Name einer deutschen jungen Frau - im Video wird allerdings dem Bekunden nach kroatisch gesprochen:

_"Da ist aber auch ein Bild von ihr, und wenn man bedenkt, dass des Viedeo eventuel etwas älter ist, da es erst jetzt gefunden wurde, kann man gewisse ähnlichkeiten nicht ausschliesen!"

"ich hab den Namen gerade gegoogelt, und da steht alles über die!!

Jahre, Ort, Adresse, Schule Tele. Alles!!!"

"kann jemand ein link senden wo man ein foto von der kranke pussy sieht."_

Mal abwarten, wie weit der Fall noch geht - und ob es hier nicht eine völlig unschuldige Person trifft. 

Soviel auch zu den "Facebook"-Jüngern, die behaupten, ihnen könne doch gar nichts passieren, solange sie selbst nichts auffälliges machen. Wenn das Mädel unschuldig ist, dann reicht eine zufällige Ähnlichkeit, um eine moderne Hexenjagd zu veranstalten.


----------



## Jester (1. September 2010)

Wie ich schon im Channel sagte... 
Ziehe niemals die Aufmerksamkeit von diesen bestimmten Internetwahnsinnigen auf dich! 
Es ist einfach unkontrollierhar geworden. Wenn die Gerüchte über das deutsche Mädel stimmen, sei sie nun schuldig oder nicht, wird es wahrscheinlich eine schöne Hetzjagd der deutschen Medien zu dem Thema geben.
Winnenden lässt grüßen.


----------



## TheGui (1. September 2010)

Schlimm fals es eine Unschuldige trifft.

Trotzdem kann ich die wut auf eine Person die zu sowas fähig ist nachvolziehen.


----------



## Ennia (1. September 2010)

naja, die frage ist doch: warum gibt es von dieser tat ein video? Womöglich hat sie sich das selbst zuzuschreiben, dass das bekannt geworden ist und außerdem ist sie auch selbst schuld, dass man so leicht an ihre daten kommt. Für mich ist das ein fall von natürlicher selektion - die dummen frisst das leben.

aber die kommentare sind schon krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (1. September 2010)

Wenn dieses Mädchen gefunden (und eindeutig identifiziert wird!) hat diese "Hexenjagd" meine volle Unterstützung.

Da man wohl nie gewiss sagen kann, ob die richtige Person die Schuld bekommt, sollten die Leute aber lieber den Ball flach halten.
Es wäre furchtbar, wenn es eine Unschuldige trifft.

Da muss man doch sehr auf den gesunden Menschenverstand hoffen.


----------



## Davatar (1. September 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Mädchen gefunden (und eindeutig identifiziert wird!) hat diese "Hexenjagd" meine volle Unterstützung.
> 
> Da man wohl nie gewiss sagen kann, ob die richtige Person die Schuld bekommt, sollten die Leute aber lieber den Ball flach halten.
> Es wäre furchtbar, wenn es eine Unschuldige trifft.
> ...


Ich finds zwar auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn man Tiere grundlos ersäuft (wenn ich das dem Eingangstext richtig entnommen), aber schlussendlich sind das auch nur Tiere und der Unterschied ob nun eine Mücke erschlagen oder ein Hundewelpe getötet wird ist nicht wirklich vorhanden, ausser, dass das eine vielleicht nicht so knuffig aussieht wie das andere.


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2010)

Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man sich über sowas aufregt, aber das ist wirklich krank O.o

Bei sowas kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln, wie manche Leute dabei ausrasten.


----------



## Lily:) (1. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich finds zwar auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn man Tiere grundlos ersäuft (wenn ich das dem Eingangstext richtig entnommen), aber schlussendlich sind das auch nur Tiere und der Unterschied ob nun eine Mücke erschlagen oder ein Hundewelpe getötet wird ist nicht wirklich vorhanden, ausser, dass das eine vielleicht nicht so knuffig aussieht wie das andere.



Hilflose Welpen eiskalt ins Wasser zu werfen würde ich nicht mit dem Töten einer Mücke gleichsetzen.
Denk dran, wie qualvoll die Tiere dabei verenden.
Der Mensch, der so etwas tut, muss wirklich krankhaft böse sein.


----------



## Landerson (1. September 2010)

Wow, wie die Story das Bahnen zieht.
Sogar hier in America kann man die radio Moderatoren darueber reden hoeren.

Ich habe selbst einen Hund und wenn ich mir vorstelle das jemand *Hundewelpen *in einen Fluss wirft dann ist das schon wirklich eine Schande fuer die gesamte Menschheit, dass es Leute gibt die zu sowas faehig sind.

Anderes Beispiel:

Vor einem Monat fahre ich "gemuehtlich", im Feierabend Verkehr, aus der Arbeit nach Hause, da sehe ich doch wie 3-4 Autos vor mir auf der ganz linken Spur (von dreien) jemand ein Katzenbaby aus dem Fenster wirft. Leider habe ich das Nummernschild nicht merken koennen, er ist die naechste Ausfahrt gleich raus. Das Kaetzchen hats wohl nicht ueberlebt, lag nur so da. Ich war total perplexed und habe gedacht ich muesste gleich spucken.

Kann man da was gesetzlich tun wenn man jemanden erwischt. Ich weiss USA ist nicht Deutschland aber gibts da was generelles?


----------



## jolk (1. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich finds zwar auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn man Tiere grundlos ersäuft (wenn ich das dem Eingangstext richtig entnommen), aber schlussendlich sind das auch nur Tiere und der Unterschied ob nun eine Mücke erschlagen oder ein Hundewelpe getötet wird ist nicht wirklich vorhanden, ausser, dass das eine vielleicht nicht so knuffig aussieht wie das andere.



Säugetiere leiden mehr als Insekten. 

Zum Topic ich finde sowas total daneben, die Frau wird schon irgendeinen Grund haben und wenn sie einfach nur geisteskrank ist, leiden andere Menschen daruner die ihr ähnlich sehen (gab doch auch neulich mal so ein Fall wo ein Mann genauso aussah wie jmd auf einem Steckbrief und ca 100 mal gemeldet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
Bestraft sollte sie werden klar, aber nicht mit solch einer Strafe (meine diese "Hexenjagd")...sowas sollte wenn ein Gericht entscheiden und nicht irgendwelche Zeitungen die nur Leser wollen und sowas ausbeuten. Die Zeitungen sollte man vielleicht auch bestrafen, bzw die Frau diese anklagen.


----------



## Davatar (1. September 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Hilflose Welpen eiskalt ins Wasser zu werfen würde ich nicht mit dem Töten einer Mücke gleichsetzen.
> Denk dran, wie qualvoll die Tiere dabei verenden.
> Der Mensch, der so etwas tut, muss wirklich krankhaft böse sein.


Also zu ertrinken ist grundsätzlich nicht mal annähernd so qualvoll wie:


LaVerne schrieb:


> _"Mein Bruder meint, man sollte sie mit Säure verätzen"
> 
> "scheiß missgeburt der geb ich fäuste bis die nicht mehr zu erkennen ist!!!!!"
> 
> "I'dd murder her ass if i walk in to her. I would slice her open with a chainsaw, than pour some kerosine in the gab and light her ass on fire. and beat her kneecaps with a hammer, pulling her nails out, poking her eyes out."_


Und nein, ich denke nicht, dass eine Person, die Hundewelpen in einen Fluss wirft krankhaft böse ist. Ich denke eher, diese Person wollte die Hundewelpen loswerden, hat sich aber dabei nicht wirklich überlegt, was das bedeutet, sie zu ertränken. Wie gesagt, ich finde das auch schlimm, aber die oben genannten Reaktionen sind schlichtweg übertrieben.

Übrigens, sollte daraus tatsächlich eine Hexenjagd werden, wäre das, das mit der "Hexe" passiert noch wesentlich schlimmer als das, was diesen Hunden da passiert ist.


----------



## tschilpi (1. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und nein, ich denke nicht, dass eine Person, die Hundewelpen in einen Fluss wirft krankhaft böse ist. Ich denke eher, diese Person wollte die Hundewelpen loswerden, hat sich aber dabei nicht wirklich überlegt, was das bedeutet, sie zu ertränken. Wie gesagt, ich finde das auch schlimm, aber die oben genannten Reaktionen sind schlichtweg übertrieben.


Steh du erstmal vor einem tosenden Fluss und versuch, kleine Welpen da reinzuwerfen. Nein, so leicht wird man mit dieser Entscheidung nicht fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> ausser, dass das eine vielleicht nicht so knuffig aussieht wie das andere.



naja gegen Mückenklatschen gibts keine Gesetze, gegen Tierquälerei wo das ersaufen von unschuldigen Hundewelpen dazugehört schon!


----------



## Davatar (1. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> naja gegen Mückenklatschen gibts keine Gesetze, gegen Tierquälerei wo das ersaufen von unschuldigen Hundewelpen dazugehört schon!


Wenn sie nun die Welpen statt in den Fluss zu werfen erschossen hätte, mit nem entsprechenden Gewehr, so dass die Welpen gleich gestorben wären, ohne zu leiden, meinst Du, die Reaktionen wären anders gewesen? Ich denke nicht. Das ist das, was mich an der ganzen Geschichte stört.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. September 2010)

Ich find' Hunde generell doof, daher kann ich die Empörung nicht so recht nachvollziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal Spaß beiseite - Verleumdung und andere freudige Ereignisse gibt es ja auch ganz ohne BILD und Google. Ich erinnere da nur an Star Wars Kid oder den "I like Turtles!" Zombie. Beide gelangten zu unfreiwilliger Berühmtheit und wurden im Web millionenfach verarscht, weil sie jemand auf Youtube gestellt hat.


----------



## Manoroth (1. September 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> Säugetiere leiden mehr als Insekten.
> 
> Zum Topic ich finde sowas total daneben, die Frau wird schon irgendeinen Grund haben und wenn sie einfach nur geisteskrank ist, leiden andere Menschen daruner die ihr ähnlich sehen (gab doch auch neulich mal so ein Fall wo ein Mann genauso aussah wie jmd auf einem Steckbrief und ca 100 mal gemeldet wurde
> 
> ...



naja gerichte... schonmal die bestrafungen bei tierquälerei angesehn? die sind n witz

die müsste man dringend mal überarbeiten.

ich meine ein fall: in der schweiz hat eine frau einem hund die genitalien abgeschnitten. er hat sich noch nach hauese geschleppt und ist dann dort gestorben wegen blutverlust.
was hätte die frau als strafe erhalten wen sie der halter angezeigt hätte? sie hätte ihm den sachwert des hundes ersetzen müssen.

so etwas ist einfach nur n witz.


ich bin generell net für selbstjustiz aber in dem fall kann ichs bis zu nem gewissen grad nachvollzihen


----------



## tonygt (1. September 2010)

Omfg also ich könnt ehe dabei ausrasten wenn ich diese Kommentare lese -.-".
Okay is es nicht akzeptabel das jemand so etwas macht mit ein paar Hunden aber irgendwie werden auf der ganzen Welt tag täglich irgendwelche Tiere auf Brutastele Art und Weise getötet und dabei sogar ihr Arten bestand bedroht da gegen sind ein paar Welpen pff lächerlich.
Die Leute sollten sich mal über Dinge aufregen bei denen es sich lohnt und nicht bei so nen paar Hunden die vieleicht ganz Süß und Knuffig sind aber auch nur Hunde sind.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. September 2010)

Das Leben ist hart und ungerecht. Da ersäuft eine Frau ein paar Hundewelpen, anderswo zerfleischt ein Kampfhund ein Baby.

Das Schlimmste hierbei ist in meinen Augen die Reaktion und der Umgang der Medien. Wahoo, es gibt nichts wichtigeres als
diese Geisteskranke und die toten Welpen! Yeahh!


----------



## Naho (1. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich finds zwar auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn man Tiere grundlos ersäuft (wenn ich das dem Eingangstext richtig entnommen), aber schlussendlich sind das auch nur Tiere und der Unterschied ob nun eine Mücke erschlagen oder ein Hundewelpe getötet wird ist nicht wirklich vorhanden, ausser, dass das eine vielleicht nicht so knuffig aussieht wie das andere.



Wo ist denn genau siehst du den unterschied zw. Mensch und Tier?
Der Mensch ist doch im grunde genommen auch nur ein Tier.

Und ich kann die Reaktion der Leute verstehen. 
Ich würde wsl. in etwa so reagieren.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Achso, wenn jemand mit nem Grinsen im Gesicht wehrlose unschuldige Hundewelpen ersäuft ist das ok. Wenn man aber sagt man sollte mit der Person was ähnliches machen ist das natürlich Menschenverachtend.

Alles klar, ein erneuter Fall von Doppelmoral und Heuchelei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Hm, ich sehe da kein Problem. Mein Großvater hatte eine Hündin (Sie ist letztes Jahr an einem Rattenbiss gestorben, infektion, sie hat gelitten und mein Großvater hat sie erschossen). Er lebt in Kroatien und sie kriegte immer wieder Welpen (Gibt genug Streunende Hunde). Die hatte mein Großvater meistens "Entsorgt" und dann vergraben. Nur die Welpen, die ihrer Mutter am ähnlichsten waren (Schwarzes Fell und größer als die anderen Welpen) hat mein Großvater behalten und dann verkauft. Ich frage meinen Großvater nicht wie er die zahllosen Welpen umgebracht hat. Aber was ich eigentlich meine ist, dass Hundewelpen "Entsorgen" bei vielen Menschen (Hundezüchtern, Bauern, ...) vollkommen Normal ist. Besonders bei meinen Großvater im Dorf ist es wichtig dass es keine "Haustiere" gibt. Jedes Tier muss einen Nutzen haben, wenn z. B. ein Hund nicht Anschlägt wenn sich jemand dem Hof nähert, ist er nutzlos und wird verkauft oder entsorgt. Und Nein, mein Großvater ist kein Monster weil er Hundewelpen "Entsorgt" hat (Ich muss ihm wirklich Fragen wie er es gemacht hat wenn er sie vergraben hat und man keine Schussgeräusche hört). Mein Großvater hat mal eine junge Katze in einer Plastiktüte gefunden die im Kanal in der nähe seines Hofes war. Er hat sie aufgenommen als Rattenfänger und jetzt hat sie schon 3 Generationen von Rattenfängern auf die Welt gebracht und jagt selber noch (Meistens überleben nur 3 von 6 Katzen weil es viele Wilde Hunde und Katzen gibt die mal gerne töten was nicht schnell genug weg ist).

tl;dr

Hundewelpen wurden schon immer ertränkt/erschlagen wenn der Besitzer des Hundes sie nicht will. Sind sowieso seine Hunde


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. September 2010)

Dieser Post über mir ist die Hindenburg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Ich explodiere kurz vor dem Ziel?


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Text



Ganz im Ernst, ich würde deinen Post löschen bevor du von einer Horde Tierschützer gefressen wirst.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Ich wehre mich schon seit 3 Jahren gegen Tierschützern und erhalte regelmäßig Todesdrohungen weil meine Kommentare auf Youtube nicht "nett" sind. (Untertrieben)

Edit:

Erstens: Es ist lustig was man mir schreibt (verrecke und fahre zur Hölle du *********)
zweitens: Es gibt nur ein Tier was ich nicht töten/essen könnte: Katzen


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2010)

Schon interessant. Wenn ein Kampfhund aufgrund von Fehlverhalten des Besitzers ein Kind beisst oder eine Mutter mal wieder ihre eigenen Kinder umbringt schlägt das längst keine solchen Wellen.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schon interessant. Wenn ein Kampfhund aufgrund von Fehlverhalten des Besitzers ein Kind beisst oder eine Mutter mal wieder ihre eigenen Kinder umbringt schlägt das längst keine solchen Wellen.
> Just sayin'.



Das würde die Öffentlichkei auch nicht so stark ansprechen.
hier sterben schließlich süße Hundebabys und jemand der soetwas macht muss ja irre sein und gehört bestraft! Für solche Fälle gehört die Todesstrafe wieder eingeführt!


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Das würde die Öffentlichkei auch nicht so stark ansprechen.
> hier sterben schließlich süße Hundebabys und jemand der soetwas macht muss ja irre sein und gehört bestraft! Für solche Fälle gehört die Todesstrafe wieder eingeführt!



Wenn du da den Unterschied nicht siehst hast du irgendwo ne Abzweigung verpasst, gehe zurück auf "Los"


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schon interessant. Wenn ein Kampfhund aufgrund von Fehlverhalten des Besitzers ein Kind beisst oder eine Mutter mal wieder ihre eigenen Kinder umbringt schlägt das längst keine solchen Wellen.
> Just sayin'.



Ist wohl Regional so: Das mit dem Kampfhund war im Deutschen Raum, dort erhälst du die Nachrichten aus Deutschland zuerst und es ist dir näher.

Jetzt denke mal wie es ist wenn du in Frankreich lebst und Nachrichten guckst und dort steht dass in der Nachbarstadt eine Mutter ihre Kinder getötet hat und dann sagen sie noch am Ende dass ein Kind von einem Hund getötet wurde in Deutschland (Falls das überhaupt dort erwähnt wird)


----------



## Lily:) (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich wehre mich schon seit 3 Jahren gegen Tierschützern und erhalte regelmäßig Todesdrohungen weil meine Kommentare auf Youtube nicht "nett" sind. (Untertrieben)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Ich kotze gleich.


----------



## Lily:) (1. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schon interessant. Wenn ein Kampfhund aufgrund von Fehlverhalten des Besitzers ein Kind beisst oder eine Mutter mal wieder ihre eigenen Kinder umbringt schlägt das längst keine solchen Wellen.
> Just sayin'.



Das ist nicht wahr.
Es ist in diesem Fall nur so, dass man es per Video sehen kann und seine Gefühle und Gedanken dazu posten kann.
Daher überhaupt diese Diskussion. Mit den von dir genannten Themen hat es überhaupt NICHTS zu tun.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Ich kotze gleich.



In einem längst vergessen Thread habe ich schon gesagt dass ich alles zuerst probiere bevor ich es verurteile/beurteile. 

Fazit: Kängurufleisch schmeckt wie Rind, Zebrafleisch schmeckt mir nicht und Straußenfleisch muss ich erst probieren aber ich kann es mir locker kaufen.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Ich kotze gleich.



Nicht nur du.. traurig was gewisse Leute über Tiere denken...


----------



## Landerson (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hundewelpen wurden schon immer ertränkt/erschlagen wenn der Besitzer des Hundes sie nicht will. Sind sowieso seine Hunde



I am sorry, aber das ist das duemmste was ich seit langem gehoert habe. Ist ja wie wenn ich meinem Kind einen Welpen kaufe und ihn nach 2 Jahren "wegschmeiss" weil ich ihn nicht mehr haben will. Man was fuer eine Einstellung.
Und du wunderst dich weil es soviele Streuner gibt bei deinem Opa.

Man sollte sich vorher ueberlegen ob man einen Hund, Katze, Hamster, Goldfisch, was weiss ich haben will.

Nei uns hier kannst du keinen Hund haben der nicht sterilisiert ist. Dafuer brauchst du eine Zuchtgenehmigung und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Lily:) (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> In einem längst vergessen Thread habe ich schon gesagt dass ich alles zuerst probiere bevor ich es verurteile/beurteile.
> 
> Fazit: Kängurufleisch schmeckt wie Rind, Zebrafleisch schmeckt mir nicht und Straußenfleisch muss ich erst probieren aber ich kann es mir locker kaufen.



Ich kann diesen Beitrag nicht wirklich einordnen.
Was genau möchtest du sagen?

Das du es in Ordnung findest, Tiere qualvoll sterben zu lassen, weil du Fleisch isst?

Aha.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Nja, ich bin hier nicht willkommen wie es Aussieht. Ich melde mich erst wieder wenn es jemanden gibt der auch denkt dass es die Entscheidung des Besitzers ist was er mit seinen Hundewelpen macht, oder wenn jemand postet dass er mehr Fleischsorten gefuttert hat als ich ^^

Edit: Warte mal @Lily, reden wir jetzt über meine kulinarischen Fleischgenüße oder über das, was ich von Tieren halte? Ich sagte niemals qualvoll töten.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn man aber sagt man sollte mit der *Person* was ähnliches machen ist das natürlich *Menschen*verachtend.



Eine Frage: hast du vor diesem Post eig nachgedacht? Ich sag ja auch nicht " Wenn ich ein fremdes Auto in die Luft Sprenge ist das Sachbeschäding aber wenn ich das mit ner Menschenmasse mach ist das Terrorismus?"

Ich muss Pala im großen und ganzen zustimmen! 

Natürlich ist es nicht schön wenn Tiere so qual voll getötet werden, aber hallo, es sind nur Tiere! Wer so Sachen Schreibt wie manche Leute ("Och arme, nieliche Tiere, och och och") hat warscheinlich noch nie n anderes Tier als n Hund, ne Katze und/oder n Wellensitich aus der Nähe gesehn.

Zwar haben Tiere Schutz vor willkürlicher Grausamkeit verdient, Haustiere im Speziellen aber besitzen aber kein Lebensrecht per se. Zwar ein gewisses recht auf einen schnellen Tod, nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger. Und um das nochmal klarzustellen: das Ertränken gehört nich zu diesem schnellen Tod und ist fast schon feige, wenn man dann nichtmal sich ein Herz fassen kann und das Genick durchtrenne kann o.ä.

Und ich will nurnochmal festhalten: Ansich bin ich Tierlieb und finde (wie schon zum ausdruck gekommen) das ertränken, plattgesagt, scheisse...


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Das du es in Ordnung findest, Tiere qualvoll sterben zu lassen, weil du Fleisch isst?
> 
> Aha.



Ich glaube mehr er möchte sagen es ist ok das man Tiere qualvoll verenden lässt weil schliesslich die böse böse böse Pitbull Fraktion hobbymässig kleine Kinder auffrisst. Das Herrchen ist dabei natürlich völlig unschuldig und die Kampfhunde gehören alle enthauptet.

Manchmal möcht ich echt wissen was in den Köpfen gewisser Leute vor sich geht...

@über mir: ich glaube mehr du hast es falsch interpretiert. Ich sage nur das ichs lustig finde wie gewisse Leute das ganze schulterzuckend hinnehmen weil es "nur" Tiere sind, wenn man aber aus einer Emotion heraus nen Comment verfasst wie "Machen wir mit dem Besitzer das Gleiche" geht das grosse Geheule los.

Im Übrigen gibts im ZGB oder OR, bin mir nichtmehr sicher, nene Artikel der da lautet "Tiere sind keine Sachen", von daher ist das ganze Gelaber von wegen "Ist mein Hund, wenn ich ihn nichtmehr will werf ich ihn weg wie n gebrauchtes Nastuch" einfach mal hinfällig.. und Fleisch essen hat nicht viel mit dem Thema zu tun, aber danke jetzt hab ich Hunger ._.


----------



## Lily:) (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nja, ich bin hier nicht willkommen wie es Aussieht. Ich melde mich erst wieder wenn es jemanden gibt der auch denkt dass es die Entscheidung des Besitzers ist was er mit seinen Hundewelpen macht, oder wenn jemand postet dass er mehr Fleischsorten gefuttert hat als ich ^^



Geh deine Ansichten überarbeiten. Tschüß.


----------



## Landerson (1. September 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es nicht schön wenn Tiere so qual voll getötet werden, aber hallo, es sind nur Tiere! Wer so Sachen Schreibt wie manche Leute ("Och arme, nieliche Tiere, och och och") hat warscheinlich noch nie n anderes Tier als n Hund, ne Katze und/oder n Wellensitich aus der Nähe gesehn.
> 
> Zwar haben Tiere Schutz vor willkürlicher Grausamkeit verdient, Haustiere im Speziellen aber besitzen aber kein Lebensrecht per se...



WOW.... warum sollen denn *im speziellen* Haustiere kein recht zum leben haben?


----------



## Petersburg (1. September 2010)

Wie kann man sich nur so über den Tod von ein paar Hunden aufregen, ihr seid doch echt verrückt :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2010)

Kleine Kinder sind ca. so intelligent wie Hunde. Nun frage ich: Wieso dürfen dann die Eltern nicht entscheiden, ob sie das Kidn töten oder nicht? Es gehört schließlich ja ihnen und das Kind ist ja auch nicht intelligenter und besser wie ein Hund und würde auch ordentlich Fleisch liefern.

(Achtung: Das war Sarkasmus)


----------



## Landerson (1. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nur so über den Tod von ein paar Hunden aufregen, ihr seid doch echt verrückt :/



Manche fangen an zu weinen wegen einem Computerspiel oder Film, manche werden von einem schoenen Sonneuntergang beruehrt. Jedem das seine... warum posten wenn man nichts gescheites zu sagen hat?


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> WOW.... warum sollen denn *im speziellen* Haustiere kein recht zum leben haben?



Da liegt der grosse Unterschied. Hunde sind Haustiere, Tiere die man eines Tages bewusst gewollt hat im Wissen das diese Kosten verursachen, Junge kriegen können und man dafür verantwortlich ist. Wenn ich aber ne Spinne im Zimmer tot schlage dann hab ich die nicht gewollt... Und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, ich töte kein Tier, ob Insekt, Säugetier oder sonstwas ekliges solange es nicht grade über mein Essen bzw. Bett krabelt, draussen schon 10x nicht, ich persönlich denke eine Ameise oder Spinne hat die gleiche Existenzberechtigung wie ein Mensch. (Ich sage nicht das eine Spinne gleichwertig wie ein Mensch ist o.o Nur das eine Spinne das gleiche Recht hat zu leben wie ein Mensch, nur weil man sie eklig findet braucht man sie nicht zu Matsch zu hauen...) ._.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. September 2010)

Und ich wette, diese "kleingeistlichen Rächer der Hilflosen", gehen immer schön regelmäßig zu McDonalds, Burger King und in die Dönerbude und konsumieren täglich frühs, mittags und abends Fisch, Wurst, Fleisch. Und sich dann aufregen, weil sie mit ansehen mussten (oder wollten), was tagtäglich auf Fischereischiffen, bei Tiertransporten und in Schlachthäusern geschieht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. September 2010)

Seht bei dieser hitzigen Debatte bitte von Flames und persönlichen Beleidigungen ab, sonst muss ich hier dicht machen. Danke.


----------



## Seredos (1. September 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> Wo ist denn genau siehst du den unterschied zw. Mensch und Tier?
> Der Mensch ist doch im grunde genommen auch nur ein Tier.



Nicht so ganz. Ein Mensch erkennt sich, wenn er sich im Spiegel betrachtet. Was außer die Menschenaffen glaub ich kein anderes Tier kann.
Wesen die sich im Spiegel erkennen können, verfügen über ein "Ich"-Bewusstsein. Und genau da liegt der Unterschied.

Da der Hund der beste Freund des Menschen ist, kann ich die Reaktionen durchaus verstehen, wenn meinem Hund was derartiges
zustoßen würde, währe ich auch stink sauer.

Aber wenn es irgendwo anders passiert, sollten wir das distanzierter und objektiver betrachten.
Vielleicht ist diese Frau geisteskrank. In diesem Fall trägt sie nicht die volle Schuld.
Vielleicht war sie auch einfach Maßlos überfordert, und hat keinen anderen Ausweg mehr gesehen.
Das sind dinge, die auf jeden fall bedacht werden sollten.
"Auge um Auge lässt die ganze Welt erblinden"

Das töten von Tieren, die keinen nutzen haben, bspw. auf einem Bauernhof ist auch verständlich.
Nur ich sehe es als moralisch selbstverständlich an, das dem Tier in diesem Fall zumindest ein schneller Tod gewährt wird.
Wobei auch das so eine Sache ist. Wenn ich zum ersten mal ein Tier töten müsste, würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mit voller Kraft
zuschlagen, Meine Gedanken währen in diesem Moment ein absolutes Chaos.. Vielleicht verrutsche ich beim Schlag mit der Axt.
Und mit schnell hat sich das dann auch erledigt.

Mit dem Tod sollte auf keinen Fall leichtfertig umgegangen werden, egal ob Mensch oder Tier. Aber Tod gehört zum leben dazu.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und ich wette, diese "kleingeistlichen Rächer der Hilflosen", gehen immer schön regelmäßig zu McDonalds, Burger King und in die Dönerbude und konsumieren täglich frühs, mittags und abends Fisch, Wurst, Fleisch. Und sich dann aufregen, weil sie mit ansehen mussten (oder wollten), was tagtäglich auf Fischereischiffen, bei Tiertransporten und in Schlachthäusern geschieht.



Also hier in der Schweiz haben wir in Dönerbuden kein Hundefleisch, eigentlich nur Lamm, Strauss, Rind und Schwein. 

Da du ja Metzger zu sein scheinst, ist ertränken die neuste Art von Schlachten? Und Hunde sind wohl das neue Rindfleisch.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> WOW.... warum sollen denn *im speziellen* Haustiere kein recht zum leben haben?



Ich glaube er meint es so: Haustiere erfüllen keinen Zweck, sie sind nur da um gefüttert zu werden und um uns zu belustigen. Wildtiere oder Nutztiere erfüllen einen Zweck. 

z. B. Wölfe sind zum Teil Aasfresser und entsorgen Kadaver
Pekinesen könnten nicht einmal eine Woche in der Wildnis überleben und wären ohne Menschen völlig aufgeschmissen da sie nur gezüchtet wurden um schön auszusehen
Kühe geben Milch und Fleisch
Wellensittiche machen ...... gar nichts ....... was machen überhaupt bunte Vögel (Papageien, Tukane und Wellensittiche in der Wildnis?)
Katzen überleben eigentlich überall, sie haben keine Abhängigkeit zum Menschen und deshalbt liebe ich meinen Zombie (Mein Kater).


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint es so: Haustiere erfüllen keinen Zweck, sie sind nur da um gefüttert zu werden und um uns zu belustigen. Wildtiere oder Nutztiere erfüllen einen Zweck.
> 
> z. B. Wölfe sind zum Teil Aasfresser und entsorgen Kadaver
> Pekinesen könnten nicht einaml eine Woche in der Wildnis überleben und wären ohne Menschen völlig aufgeschmissen da sie nur gezüchtet wurden um schon auszusehen
> ...



Irgendwie verstehst du den Sinn des Threads nicht so ganz, es geht nicht um Nutzen von Tieren, auch nicht wie sie schmecken x.X

Es geht drum das jemand wehrlose Hunde, anscheinend zur Belustigung, in nem Fluss ertränkt und das ganze filmt und ins Internet stellt und sich dann gewisse Leute darüber aufregen das es aggressive Reaktionen darauf gibt.


----------



## jolk (1. September 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Das du es in Ordnung findest, Tiere qualvoll sterben zu lassen, weil du Fleisch isst?



Was denkst du bitte von Schlächtern/Metzgern/Schlachhäusern usw.? Dass die alle Tiere so lange quälen bis sie tot sind? 
Heutzutage sterben sie alle so gut wie quallos wenn nicht sogar quallos (das weiß nur ein Toter). Und es ist von der Natur vorgesehen, dass wir Fleisch essen und da können sich die Teire glücklich schätzen, dass es meistens recht quallos passiert (Jäger kann ja auch mal verfehlen..).

@ThePaladin: In gewisser Weise hast du Recht, aber heutzutage haben die Menschen so sehr ihr Weltbild geändert, dass sie Tiere auch als Lebewesen wahrnehmen und nicht nur als Nutzobjekte, wie es aber in gewissen Regionen noch der Fall ist. Dein Großvater hat aber auch schon Recht, denn es ist sogar für das Tier besser einfach direkt möglichst schnell umgebracht zu werden, als hungernd durch die Straßen zu streunern und dann zu verhungern oder überfahren zu werden, oder angefahren werden und dann zu verhungern!


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> Was denkst du bitte von Schlächtern/Metzgern/Schlachhäusern usw.? Dass die alle Tiere so lange quälen bis sie tot sind?
> Heutzutage sterben sie alle so gut wie quallos wenn nicht sogar quallos (das weiß nur ein Toter). Und es ist von der Natur vorgesehen, dass wir Fleisch essen und da können sich die Teire glücklich schätzen, dass es meistens recht quallos passiert (Jäger kann ja auch mal verfehlen..).
> 
> @ThePaladin: In gewisser Weise hast du Recht, aber heutzutage haben die Menschen so sehr ihr Weltbild geändert, dass sie Tiere auch als Lebewesen wahrnehmen und nicht nur als Nutzobjekte, wie es aber in gewissen Regionen noch der Fall ist. Dein Großvater hat aber auch schon Recht, denn es ist sogar für das Tier besser einfach direkt möglichst schnell umgebracht zu werden, als hungernd durch die Straßen zu streunern und dann zu verhungern oder überfahren zu werden, oder angefahren werden und dann zu verhungern!



Eeeeeehm bitte mal Eingangspost lesen... es geht drum das jemand kleine Hundewelpen ersäuft. Irgendwie kam der paladinchen dann vom Thema ab und hat übers Fleisch essen diskutiert...


----------



## LaVerne (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Achso, wenn jemand mit nem Grinsen im Gesicht wehrlose unschuldige Hundewelpen ersäuft ist das ok. Wenn man aber sagt man sollte mit der Person was ähnliches machen ist das natürlich Menschenverachtend.
> 
> Alles klar, ein erneuter Fall von Doppelmoral und Heuchelei.
> 
> ...



Kaum jemand wird sagen, daß es ok ist, die Hunde zu ertränken. Im I-Net wird aber zu Mord und Folterung - mit ausführlichsten Schilderungen, die dermaßen krank sind, daß man sie nicht wiedergeben mag - aufgerufen. Da wird Lynchjustiz als "gerechtfertigt" beschrieben; es gibt sogar Äußerungen, mit der Familie des Mädchens gleich genauso mitzuverfahren.

Und das ist ja nicht einmal alles; das wäre ja der gewohnte Fall der "zivilisierten Menschen", die sich sofort grausigste Bestrafungen wie im Mittelalter wünschen, was eine Menge über ihre Psyche aussagt. 

Hier wurde *ein Name nebst Adresse und Telefon-Nummer öffentlich gemacht* und zu Maßnahmen gegen diese Person aufgerufen, obwohl es mehr als nur ein wenig zweifelhaft ist, ob diese Person überhaupt die Schuldige ist. Im Zweifelsfalle gegen die Beschuldigte; das I-Net hat ja einen Namen ausgespuckt!


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Kaum jemand wird sagen, daß es ok ist, die Hunde zu ertränken. Im I-Net wird aber zu Mord und Folterung - mit ausführlichsten Schilderungen, die dermaßen krank sind, daß man sie nicht wiedergeben mag - aufgerufen. Da wird Lynchjustiz als "gerechtfertigt" beschrieben; es gibt sogar Äußerungen, mit der Familie des Mädchens gleich genauso mitzuverfahren.
> 
> Und das ist ja nicht einmal alles; das wäre ja der gewohnte Fall der "zivilisierten Menschen", die sich sofort grausigste Bestrafungen wie im Mittelalter wünschen, was eine Menge über ihre Psyche aussagt.
> 
> Hier wurde *ein Name nebst Adresse und Telefon-Nummer öffentlich gemacht* und zu Maßnahmen gegen diese Person aufgerufen, obwohl es mehr als nur ein wenig zweifelhaft ist, ob diese Person überhaupt die Schuldige ist. Im Zweifelsfalle gegen die Beschuldigte; das I-Net hat ja einen Namen ausgespuckt!



Ich hätte jetzt mal behauptet das diese Morddrohngen zwar nachvollziehbar sind aber nichtmehr als heisse Luft ist. Wenn WIRKLICH jemand die Adresse herausgibt und jemand der Frau aus dem Video was antut tut mir diese zwar Leid und es ist auch nicht ok, wundern braucht sie sich aber nicht, hat sie sich selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## LaVerne (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt mal behauptet das diese Morddrohngen zwar nachvollziehbar sind aber nichtmehr als heisse Luft ist. Wenn WIRKLICH jemand die Adresse herausgibt und jemand der Frau aus dem Video was antut tut mir diese zwar Leid und es ist auch nicht ok, wundern braucht sie sich aber nicht, hat sie sich selbst zuzuschreiben.



Lies nochmal richtig: Es ist der Name einer deutschen Frau, der mit allen Angaben (Schule, Alter, Adresse, eMail) öffentlich gemacht wurde. Es ist mehr als zweifelhaft, daß sie der Täter ist, weil der eher im Ostblock vermutet wird - nur interessiert das den Mob gar nicht.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gibts im ZGB oder OR, bin mir nichtmehr sicher, nene Artikel der da lautet "Tiere sind keine Sachen", von daher ist das ganze Gelaber von wegen "Ist mein Hund, wenn ich ihn nichtmehr will werf ich ihn weg wie n gebrauchtes Nastuch" einfach mal hinfällig.. und Fleisch essen hat nicht viel mit dem Thema zu tun, aber danke jetzt hab ich Hunger ._.



Ich hab ausdrücklich gesagt das der Tod nicht Qualvoll etc sein soll!

Und Fleisch hat sehr viel damit zu tun, oder Räumst du einem Hundewelpen (weil er soo süss und knuffig ist) einen höheren wert ein als einem Rind oder Schwein?



Landerson schrieb:


> WOW.... warum sollen denn *im speziellen* Haustiere kein recht zum leben haben?


Kein Recht perse deshalb, da sie vom Menschen gezüchtet, genährt und versorgt werden. Wildtieren allerdings ernähren und versorgen sich selbst, haben sich Wild entwickelt etc


Und schlussendlich will ich noch anmerken, das jeder, der nicht rein Vegetarisch lebt und dennoch einen Komentar in richtung "Man darf unter keinen Umständen Haustiere töten" abgibt einfach unglaubwürdig ist!


----------



## jolk (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Eeeeeehm bitte mal Eingangspost lesen... es geht drum das jemand kleine Hundewelpen ersäuft. Irgendwie kam der paladinchen dann vom Thema ab und hat übers Fleisch essen diskutiert...



Dazu habe ich meine Meinung schon kund getan, und ob es richtig ist und mit welcher Begründung und welchen Bedingung man diese Welpen ertränkt gehört doch wohl auch zum Thema, weil sonst kann man nicht darüber entscheiden ob es richtig ist was die Zeitungen mit der Frau anstellen.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Lies nochmal richtig: Es ist der Name einer deutschen Frau, der mit allen Angaben (Schule, Alter, Adresse, eMail) öffentlich gemacht wurde. Es ist mehr als zweifelhaft, daß sie der Täter ist, weil der eher im Ostblock vermutet wird - nur interessiert das den Mob gar nicht.



Wie gesagt, wenn der Person was passiert ist es tragisch, ist aber selbst schuld. Wenn jemand eine falsche Adresse herausgibt und der unschuldigen Person was passiert ist es natürlich unterste Schublade. Und nein ich räume Hunden keinen höheren Stellenwert ein o.O nur ist es in Europa und Amerika nicht Art Hunde oder Katzen zu essen... in Asien hingegen schon (was dort allerdings abgeht will ich hier nicht näher drauf eingehen...) und selbst wenn man Hunde schlachten würde, würde man sie kurz & schmerzlos schlachten, aber nicht in nem Fluss elend verrecken lassen, das ganze filmen und zur allg. Erheiterung ins Internet stellen.


----------



## LaVerne (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn der Person was passiert ist es tragisch, ist aber selbst schuld. Wenn jemand eine falsche Adresse herausgibt und der unschuldigen Person was passiert ist es natürlich unterste Schublade.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist da passiert? Irgendwer nannte einen Namen, jemand anderes wurde per Facebook fündig und meinte, die Ähnlichkeit zwischen den Personen im Bild sowie im Video seien ausreichend, weil blond, jung, Mädchen und gleicher Name. Und schon hatte man den "Schuldigen", dessen Name nun auf allen möglichen Webseiten genannt wird. Daß das Mädchen im Video gar kein deutsch spricht, ist einfach: "Die wollte nur ihre Spuren verwischen!"

Das hat nicht mal großartig was mit den Medien zu tun, weil die diese Information gar nicht ausschlachten, sondern nur mit dem I-Net, leichtgläubigen und sensationslüsternen Menschen und Menschen, die zur Selbstjustiz aufrufen. Der Vorfall zeigt aber auch wieder, warum es wichtig ist, niemals zu viel von sich im I-Net preiszugeben!


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Ich sag doch wenn deswegen irgendjemandem was physisches geschieht ist es tragisch. Aber deswegen ist es immer noch unterste Schublade Tiere zu quälen, das ganze lustig zu finden und dann noch straffrei davon zu kommen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn der Person was passiert ist es tragisch, ist aber selbst schuld. Wenn jemand eine falsche Adresse herausgibt und der unschuldigen Person was passiert ist es natürlich unterste Schublade. Und nein ich räume Hunden keinen höheren Stellenwert ein o.O nur ist es in Europa und Amerika nicht Art Hunde oder Katzen zu essen... in Asien hingegen schon (was dort allerdings abgeht will ich hier nicht näher drauf eingehen...) und selbst wenn man Hunde schlachten würde, würde man sie kurz & schmerzlos schlachten, aber nicht in nem Fluss elend verrecken lassen, das ganze filmen und zur allg. Erheiterung ins Internet stellen.



Außerdem wurden die Hunde ja nicht zu irgend einem Zweck getötet. Es ist also Mord aus Spaß, soweit ich das verstanden habe (hab das Vid selbst nicht gesehen und will es auch nicht).

Ich sage deshalb aus Spaß, da es keinen für mich nachvollziehbaren Grund gibt, so zu verfahren. Wer seine Hunde nichtmehr will, kann sie ins Tierheim geben. Abgesehen davon spricht die Tatsache, dass sich diese Person gefilt hat/hat filmen lassen dafür, dass es Tötung aus Spaß war.


Ich verstehe dass es vielen Leuten egal ist, wenn Hunde sterben, aber als Hundefreund (nicht -besitzer, Hunde sind keine Gegenstände) sieht man das anders. Rein theoretisch: Wenn eine Person so etwas mit meinen Hunden machen würde, denke ich dass ich sie wirklich umbrächte.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Das alles erinnert mich an David Mortari

Wikipedia

Nun, ich habe das Video dazu (Wurde auf Youtube verbannt). PM an mich wer es sehen will.

Edit: Es erinnert mich and ihm weil es per video auftauchte und dann hat man herausgefunden wer es war. 

Dasselbe ist auch mit Kenny Glenn passiert (Seine eigene Katze geschlagen, nach ein paar tagen hat man seine komplette Adresse im Internet gefunden.

Und Bincat: Also die Katze die von einer Oma in eine Mülltone geworfen wurde.


----------



## Purple Drank (1. September 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Haustiere im Speziellen aber besitzen aber kein Lebensrecht per se.



Haustiere haben kein Recht auf leben?
Überlegst du auch was du schreibst oder kommt das nur so raus? So wie tourette?


Widerlich.


----------



## Purple Drank (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Das alles erinnert mich an David Mortari
> 
> Wikipedia
> 
> Nun, ich habe das Video dazu (Wurde auf Youtube verbannt). PM an mich wer es sehen will.



Reichts dann?
Du bist voll der tolle Typ, wir merken's ja. Du frisst und tötest Tiere und hast Angst vor gar nichts. Du verdammt harter Hund, pardon, Mensch.


----------



## LaVerne (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich sag doch wenn deswegen irgendjemandem was physisches geschieht ist es tragisch. Aber deswegen ist es immer noch unterste Schublade Tiere zu quälen, das ganze lustig zu finden und dann noch straffrei davon zu kommen.



Das wäre also "tragisch". Was ist mit der Familie, die gerade durch einen aufgebrachten Mob telefonisch terrorisiert wird? Was ist, wenn dem Mädchen was passiert oder sie sich was antut? 

Wie verfahren wir dann mit all jenen, die an der Situation mitschuldig sind, weil sie die Informationen bei Youtube und anderswo für jeden frei zugänglich veröffentlicht haben?

Darf der Vater bzw. die Angehörigen des Mädels dann auch ein bisserl Selbstjustiz und Folter betreiben? Oder will es dann lieber keiner gewesen sein und den Vorfall vergessen?

Und wie gesagt: Der Vorfall zeigt, wie schnell man zum Opfer werden kann. Ein Photo, der Real-Namen und eine Person, die Dich persönlich kennt und Deine Daten weitergibt, reichen offensichtlich aus, um im I-Net zur Zielscheibe von mindestens Rufmord zu werden!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. September 2010)

Letzte Warnung - beim nächsten Flamepost ist hier zu.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Purple schrieb:


> Reichts dann?
> Du bist voll der tolle Typ, wir merken's ja. Du frisst und tötest Tiere und hast Angst vor gar nichts. Du verdammt harter Hund, pardon, Mensch.



Ich sagte es erinnert mich daran und ich töte keine Tiere in Österreich. Und du schreibts "frisst Tiere", hast du nie ein Tier gegessen?

Edit: Berserkerkitten, kannst du mir bitte erklären warum mein Post Hindenburg war? Ich begreifs nicht.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Das wäre also "tragisch". Was ist mit der Familie, die gerade durch einen aufgebrachten Mob telefonisch terrorisiert wird? Was ist, wenn dem Mädchen was passiert oder sie sich was antut?
> 
> Wie verfahren wir dann mit all jenen, die an der Situation mitschuldig sind, weil sie die Informationen bei Youtube und anderswo für jeden frei zugänglich veröffentlicht haben?
> 
> ...



Ich sage es dir jetzt noch ein einziges Mal: Die "Unschuldige" Famillie und das Mädchen tun mir von ganzem Herzen leid. Wenn das Mädchen aber die "wahre" Täterin WÄRE würde sie mir nicht wirklich leid tun. Wenns aber die falsche ist, wirds unschön.


----------



## Purple Drank (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich sagte es erinnert mich daran und ich töte keine Tiere in Österreich. Und du schreibts "frisst Tiere", hast du nie ein Tier gegessen?



So wie du schreibst scheinst du ja mächtig stolz drauf zu sein so viel "exotisches" Fleisch gegessen zu haben.
Schon fast billig wie du dich hier zu profilieren versuchst.


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wellensittiche machen ...... gar nichts ....... was machen überhaupt bunte Vögel (Papageien, Tukane und Wellensittiche in der Wildnis?)




haha,zu geil pala...was machen wohl bunte vögel in der wildnis?flattern durch die gegend udn erfreuen sich ihres lebens udn kacken alles voll.udn auch für die vögel gilt in der wildnis fressen und gefressen werden...das ist so die kurzversion für die mich wohl jeder ornithologe kreuzigen würde,aber für dich reicht das bestimmt erstmal zur erklärung....

zum thema:das entscheidende an der ganzen geschichte ist halt das diese tat gefilmt wurde....im normalfall liest man irgendwo darüber und denkt sich sein teil.diesmal sieht man aber was den tieren zugefügt wird...genauso extrem wäre die geschichte wenn jemand gefilmt hätte wie eine frau ihr kleines kind ins wasser wirft um es zu töten...

die resonanz darauf zeigt mir bloss daas der mensch sich niemals ändert.ob sie damals zur heugabel oder fackeln gegriffen haben oder heute zur hexenjagd per inet aufrufen...die sache bleibt die gleiche und ich find es erschreckend...


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich sagte es erinnert mich daran und ich töte keine Tiere in Österreich. Und du schreibts "frisst Tiere", hast du nie ein Tier gegessen?
> 
> Edit: Berserkerkitten, kannst du mir bitte erklären warum mein Post Hindenburg war? Ich begreifs nicht.



dein post wird in flammen ( flames) enden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wellensittiche machen ...... gar nichts ....... was machen überhaupt bunte Vögel (Papageien, Tukane und Wellensittiche in der Wildnis?)



Epic Biology Fail...

Geh mal erst wieder in die Schule und lern anständig, dann darfst du gerne zurückkommen...

Das säuft sich hier ziemlich runter...
Vom eigentlichen Thema sind wir fast weg...

Mir persönlich geht es weniger darum das es Hundewelpen waren sondern abartige Grausamkeit...
Solche Menschen haben sich selbst zum "Tier" degradiert und sollten ebenso behandelt werden...

Ich hoffe sehr, dass es auch die richtige trifft und nicht eine unschuldige, die nur ähnlich aussieht...


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein post wird in flammen ( flames) enden.



Wunderts dich wenn du in nem Thread wos um qualvoll getötete Hunde geht und du postest wieviel tolles Fleisch du gegessen hast und wie wenig wert Tiere sind? Steine und Glashaus ne...

Und im übrigen sind Leute die zu solchen Taten fähig sind auch fähig etwas ähnliches Menschen anzutun.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wunderts dich wenn du in nem Thread wos um qualvoll getötete Hunde geht und du postest wieviel tolles Fleisch du gegessen hast und wie wenig wert Tiere sind? Steine und Glashaus ne...



falsches zitat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habs ihm nur erklärt wie kitten es wsl gemeint hat :>


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> falsches zitat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



My bad dude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. September 2010)

Dank solchen Leuten wie dir Selor und Purple wird der Thread sicher bald geschlossen. Hört doch bitte auf mit den direkten Angriffen und konzentriert euch auf den Meinungsaustausch.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Schule ist fertig und ich habe in Biologie die letzten Jahre nix über Tiere gelernt, nur über den Menschlichen Körper und über Umweltschutz.

Ich weiß dass es für die Vögel ums überleben geht. Ich meine: Was für einen Nutzen im Dschungel haben die? Jedes Tier im Dschungel/Wald tut etwas für dessen Lebensraum.

Edit: Und zum Thema: Die Besitzerin der Hundewelpen kann man nicht richtig im Internet finden. Wie vorher gesagt wurde, sieht ähnlich aus, selber Name. Aber die Drohungen werden niemals war, es sind nur leere Drohungen gegen sie. Aber für sie ist sicher die Hölle ausgebrochen, sie tut mir leid.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein post wird in flammen ( flames) enden.



Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Schule ist fertig und ich habe in Biologie die letzten Jahre nix über Tiere gelernt, nur über den Menschlichen Körper und über Umweltschutz.
> 
> Ich weiß dass es für die Vögel ums überleben geht. Ich meine: Was für einen Nutzen im Dschungel haben die? Jedes Tier im Dschungel/Wald tut etwas für dessen Lebensraum.



Wie wäre es vielleicht mit... Pflanzensamen verteilen durch Kot etc.?
Diversität der Pflanzenwelt erhalten?
Zum Beispiel...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass es für die Vögel ums überleben geht. Ich meine: Was für einen Nutzen im Dschungel haben die?



Es gibt Käfer die Aas fressen. Diese wiederum werden von diesen Vögel gefressen. Wenn die Vögel nicht da währen, gäbe es eine Käferplage. Wenn es nur "nützliche" Tiere geben würde, dann hätten wir von vielem irgendwann eine Plage...die Natur reguliert sich einfach selbst...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Quod erat demonstrandum.



Ich hatte Jahre latein, hab so gut wie nix gelernt. Dieser Satz wurde einmal in Mathe genannt und ich weiß immer noch die Übersetzung!


Was zu beweisen wäre! Ohne zu googlen! Jetzt kann ich auch freihändig Pipi machen!


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass es für die Vögel ums überleben geht. Ich meine: Was für einen Nutzen im Dschungel haben die? Jedes Tier im Dschungel/Wald tut etwas für dessen Lebensraum.



wie ich schon schrieb:fressen udn gefressen werden...udn wenn sie nur für ein "nützlicheres" Tier als nahrung dienen hätten sie doch ihren zweck erfüllt...
udn wie definierst du "nutzen"?für dich als mensch,für andere vögel?für andere Tiere?für die natur an sich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte Jahre latein, hab so gut wie nix gelernt. Dieser Satz wurde einmal in Mathe genannt und ich weiß immer noch die Übersetzung!
> 
> 
> Was zu beweisen wäre! Ohne zu googlen! Jetzt kann ich auch freihändig Pipi machen!


was zu beweisen war.
erat= vergangenheitsform


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte Jahre latein, hab so gut wie nix gelernt. Dieser Satz wurde einmal in Mathe genannt und ich weiß immer noch die Übersetzung!
> 
> 
> Was zu beweisen wäre! Ohne zu googlen! Jetzt kann ich auch freihändig Pipi machen!



"was zu beweisen war"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht es weniger darum das es Hundewelpen waren sondern abartige Grausamkeit...
> Solche Menschen haben sich selbst zum "Tier" degradiert und sollten ebenso behandelt werden...




DOPPELMORAL-Fail!

Und dann andere anprangern! *rofl*

Nein im Ernst, ich schmeiß mich gerade weg.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> DOPPELMORAL-Fail!
> 
> Und dann andere anprangern! *rofl*
> 
> Nein im Ernst, ich schmeiß mich gerade weg.



Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche lernen es leider nicht anders...


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Danke Alko und Selor Kiith. 

Nur reguliert sich die Natur nicht immer selbst. Wölfe gibt es nicht mehr viele in Europa und deshalb nimmt der Wildbestand zu, deshalb gibt es Jäger die ihn regulieren müssen. 

Und wieder zum Thema: Da die Bild Zeitung das als Artikel hatte (Wenn ich das Recht verstehe), ist es dann nicht unglaubwürdig oder "aufgemotzt"?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2010)

Schreibt nicht soviel OT, das ist böse...geht back zur Topic!


----------



## Purple Drank (1. September 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> DOPPELMORAL-Fail!
> 
> Und dann andere anprangern! *rofl*
> 
> Nein im Ernst, ich schmeiß mich gerade weg.



Nachdenken.
Ebenso behandelt werdne.
Ebenso, wie sie die Tiere behandeln, behandelt werden.

Soll helfen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Danke Alko und Selor Kiith.
> 
> Nur reguliert sich die Natur nicht immer selbst. Wölfe gibt es nicht mehr viele in Europa und deshalb nimmt der Wildbestand zu, deshalb gibt es Jäger die ihn regulieren müssen.
> 
> Und wieder zum Thema: Da die Bild Zeitung das als Artikel hatte (Wenn ich das Recht verstehe), ist es dann nicht unglaubwürdig oder "aufgemotzt"?



Doch tut sie...

Der einzige der immer wieder reinpfuscht und alles kaputt macht sind... na... kommst du drauf?

Ich mach es dir einfach... würde der Mensch die Wölfe nicht vertreiben und töten, würden sie immernoch in genügenden Zahlen da sein und das Wild im Zaume halten...

Und ja das war genug OT... Sorry vielmals...


----------



## Purple Drank (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nur reguliert sich die Natur nicht immer selbst.



Wie auch wenn man ihr die Mittel dazu nimmt.


Schöner Thread. Comedy Goldmine.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Danke Alko und Selor Kiith.
> 
> Nur reguliert sich die Natur nicht immer selbst. Wölfe gibt es nicht mehr viele in Europa und deshalb nimmt der Wildbestand zu, deshalb gibt es Jäger die ihn regulieren müssen.
> 
> Und wieder zum Thema: Da die Bild Zeitung das als Artikel hatte (Wenn ich das Recht verstehe), ist es dann nicht unglaubwürdig oder "aufgemotzt"?



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibts wegen den Menschen so wenige Wölfe... <.<

Bild schreibt viel und noch mehr glauben es.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nur reguliert sich die Natur nicht immer selbst. Wölfe gibt es nicht mehr viele in Europa und deshalb nimmt der Wildbestand zu, deshalb gibt es Jäger die ihn regulieren müssen.



Nicht so ganz richtig. Ohne Einwirkung des Menschen klappt das natürliche System gerade so. Sobald ein Mensch sich gezielt einbringt (Jäger, Trapper etc.) kann er die
Lage derb verbessern. 

Die Natur ist nicht perfekt und reguliert sich häufig dadurch selbst, dass es bestimmte Spezien ausrottet. Was das Ausrotten durch den Menschen nicht weniger schlimm macht.


Ach ja, das Geschrei von Purple erinnert mich an das Geschrei der Neo-Nazis "Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder". Sry, sollte der Vergleich nicht gefallen.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Nun, der Mensch. Aber wir machen nicht alles kaputt, wir benutzen die Natur. Oder um es anders auszdrücken: Meine Signatur ^^

Zum Thema: Wenn das Mädchen nun doch (Unwahrscheinlich) angegriffen wird. Wäre es nicht dumm, Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen ist dumm, Wasser löscht viel Gründlicher (Wasser ist hier die Polizei, die meistens bei so was eingeschaltet wird).

Edit: @Purple, Religion ist meine Stärke. In diesem Gebiet kannst du mich nicht schlagen. Ist aber zu OT

Edit 2: Ist deine Signatur nicht laut Amerikanischen Standards Rassistisch?


----------



## Purple Drank (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nun, der Mensch. Aber wir machen nicht alles kaputt, wir benutzen die Natur. Oder um es anders auszdrücken: Meine Signatur ^^



Oder um es anders auszudrücken: Rückhaltloser Spruch mit Rechtschreibfehlern?
Ach wie niedlich. Lieber Religion als Philosophie genommen, was?


----------



## Lily:) (1. September 2010)

Was ist nur los mit euch?

Hier werden Welpen ertränkt, die Täterin hat ein Grinsen im Gesicht!
Sie grinst! Verdammt, gehts nicht in euren Kopf?

Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob man:
-Mücken tötet
-Fleisch isst
.o.ä. Argumente hier.

Ein Vergleich mit Kinderschändern und -mördern ist ebenso fehl am Platz.
Sich zu profilieren durch
"Religion ist meine Stärke, da kannst du mich nicht schlagen" in diesem Thema ist lächerlich, wenn man über seinen Tellerrand hinaus blicken kann.

Anfangs war die grundlage die Sorge darüber, dass ein unschuldiger Mensch angeprangert wird.
Ich hoffe, dass keiner diese Drohungen, die man in den Kommentaren liest, durchsetzt.

Edit: Paladin: Wolltest du nicht verschwinden?


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Wie gesagt wurde: Ich habe gesagt ich verschwinde *außer* jemand ist meine Meinung. Und 2 - 3 posts drunter hat man mir zugestimmt.

Und das mit Religion war eine Antwort zu dem Post unter meinen, ich habe auch geschrieben dass es OT ist und jetzt kein Wort mehr über Religion wenn du willst dass dieser Thread noch offen bleibt.

Edit: Keine Angst Lily, im Internet ist man Anonym (Meistens) und niemand wird seine Drohungen wahr machen. (Im Internet plustert sich jeder auf. Ich bin wenigstens ehrlich und sage *nie* dass ich dem oder der etwas antue, nur weil sie nicht meiner Meinung ist/Etwas schlimmes getan hat)


----------



## Naho (1. September 2010)

Seredos schrieb:


> Nicht so ganz. Ein Mensch erkennt sich, wenn er sich im Spiegel betrachtet. Was außer die Menschenaffen glaub ich kein anderes Tier kann.
> Wesen die sich im Spiegel erkennen können, verfügen über ein "Ich"-Bewusstsein. Und genau da liegt der Unterschied.



Waren es nicht Schafe die sich auch selbst im Spiegel erkennen?


----------



## Deanne (1. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich finds zwar auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn man Tiere grundlos ersäuft (wenn ich das dem Eingangstext richtig entnommen), aber schlussendlich sind das auch nur Tiere und der Unterschied ob nun eine Mücke erschlagen oder ein Hundewelpe getötet wird ist nicht wirklich vorhanden, ausser, dass das eine vielleicht nicht so knuffig aussieht wie das andere.



Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas lese, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Und dass meine ich grundsätzlich, nicht nur im Bezug auf das Video, über dessen Glaubwürdigkeit man wahrscheinlich streiten kann.

"Nur" Tiere... 

Solche Aussagen verärgern mich. Tiere sind Lebewesen, die Angst und Schmerz empfinden können, darüber lässt sich nicht diskutieren. Wenn man einen jungen Hund in einen Fluß wirft, dann empfindet er nicht weniger Todesangst als ein menschliches Wesen. Ihm diese Empfindung absprechen zu wollen, zeugt von wenig Feingefühl.

Hass und Gewalt fangen nicht unter uns Menschen an, nein, es sind immer zuerst Tiere, die gequält werden und leiden müssen. Ein Mensch, der Freude am Leid eines Tieres hat, wird auch mit seinen Mitmenschen nicht besser umgehen. Wer Tiere quält, fügt irgendwann auch Menschen Schmerz zu. 

Und für solch eine Person empfinde ich NULL Mitleid.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas lese, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Und dass meine ich grundsätzlich, nicht nur im Bezug auf das Video, über dessen Glaubwürdigkeit man wahrscheinlich streiten kann.
> 
> "Nur" Tiere...
> 
> ...



Bist du jetzt besser als die Tierquäler? Sie empfinden auch kein Mitleid gegenüber den Tieren. Du empfindest kein Mitleid gegenüber Menschen. Denk darüber nach.


----------



## Rayon (1. September 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Mädchen gefunden (und eindeutig identifiziert wird!) hat diese "Hexenjagd" meine volle Unterstützung.



this


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2010)

Every fucking week, /b/ is on the news 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr woher die ganze Geschichte kommt? Ich hab das Originalvideo gesehen, als es gerade mal 50 Views hatte, dasselbe bei dem Mary Bale-Zwischenfall. Bei Mary Bale gings allerdings schneller bis die Docs öffentlich waren.
Das ist alles Tun von /b/, das dann auf die Öffentlichkeit übergreift. Und da lacht man eben über Massenmord, Vergewaltigung etc., aber wer Tiere misshandelt wird, ist am Arsch.

Woran das liegt? Wenn wir philosophisch an die Sache rangeht vermutlich an der Schnelllebigkeit der modernen Welt. Über Internet und so kann man so schnell "Freundschaften" aufbauen und genauso schnell wieder beenden, dass die Menschen verlernt haben, emotionale Bindungen zu Menschen aufzubauen oder, wenn denn passiert, aufrechtzuerhalten oder als wichtig einzustufen. Im Gegensatz dazu haben besonders die lieben Internetgeeks angesichts der Tatsache, dass sie meist aus Mittelschicht oder oberer Mittelschicht stammen einen stabilen Faktor zuhause: Ihr Haustier. Da dieses Haustier immer da ist und es ihm nichts ausmacht, wenn man ihm sein Herz ausschüttet, ist die emotionale Bindung zu diesen Tieren ungleich höher als zu Menschen. Daher ist auch die Reaktion der Leute auf Tiermisshandlungen extrem viel höher.

Ein weiterer Aspekt ist, dass Menschenleben zu Massenware geworden sind. Wann war das letzte Mal, dass uns Bilder wirklich berührt haben, die mit dem Tod von Menschen zusammenhingen? War es Haiti? Winnenden? Erfurt? 9/11?Man liest jeden Tag in der Zeitung davon, dass in Afghanistan 20 Zivilisten bombardiert wurden, weil man sie für Terroristen gehalten hat. Oder dass in China ein Mann hingerichtet wurde, weil er nach wochenlanger Folterung à la Inquisition endlich gebrochen wurde und den Hochverrat zugegeben hat. 
Tiere sind aber nicht medienrelevant...deswegen muss es schon passieren, dass irgendein Trottel aus den Tiefen des Internets ein Video zieht, in dem ein Tier misshandelt wird (auf welche Weise auch immer) und es auf einer hochfrequentierten Seite voller Misanthropen postet, damit ein solcher Zwischenfall überhaupt mal in die Nachrichten kommt - wo er dann ganz unerwartete Wellen schlägt.

Ich mein, es kümmert doch auch keinen Menschen im Westen, dass Menschen in Indien mit ihren Töchtern dasselbe machen wie die Bosnierin im Video...und das andauernd...

Mit dem Weib wird trotzdem nichts passieren. Die Dox von dem Typen, der das Video online gestellt hat, sind schon lange raus, aber in der Stadt, in der er lebt bzw. in der das Vid gedreht wurde, haben gerade einmal 400 Leute Facebook...entsprechend viele Informationen kann man erwarten.


----------



## Naho (1. September 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Und schlussendlich will ich noch anmerken, das jeder, der nicht rein Vegetarisch lebt und dennoch einen Komentar in richtung "Man darf unter keinen Umständen Haustiere töten" abgibt einfach unglaubwürdig ist!


 Haustier != Zuchttier




Deanne schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen verärgern mich. Tiere sind Lebewesen, die Angst und Schmerz empfinden können, darüber lässt sich nicht diskutieren. Wenn man einen jungen Hund in einen Fluß wirft, dann empfindet er nicht weniger Todesangst als ein menschliches Wesen. Ihm diese Empfindung absprechen zu wollen, zeugt von wenig Feingefühl.


 /sign



The schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt besser als die Tierquäler? Sie empfinden auch kein Mitleid gegenüber den Tieren. Du empfindest kein Mitleid gegenüber Menschen. Denk darüber nach.


Deanne empfidet kein Mitleid gegenüber den Menschen die die Tiere geqäult haben, das ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## Breakyou (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt besser als die Tierquäler? Sie empfinden auch kein Mitleid gegenüber den Tieren. Du empfindest kein Mitleid gegenüber Menschen. Denk darüber nach.



Aber die Tiere, in diesem Fall die Hundewelpen, haben der Frau ja nichts getan.
Sie hat indem Moment etwas schlechtes gemacht und ich finde die Verachtung gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Konov (1. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> "Nur" Tiere...
> 
> Solche Aussagen verärgern mich. Tiere sind Lebewesen, die Angst und Schmerz empfinden können, darüber lässt sich nicht diskutieren. Wenn man einen jungen Hund in einen Fluß wirft, dann empfindet er nicht weniger Todesangst als ein menschliches Wesen. Ihm diese Empfindung absprechen zu wollen, zeugt von wenig Feingefühl.




Ich glaube, was Davatar sagen wollte, ist, dass Mücken auch Tiere sind.
Wenn du nun eine Mücke zerquetscht, muss diese auch leiden... aber kümmert es dich? Wohl erheblich weniger, als wenn Hundewelpen in einen Fluss geworfen werden.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob Mücken auch Schmerz empfinden können.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

@Falathrim

/völliges Sign


----------



## Deanne (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt besser als die Tierquäler? Sie empfinden auch kein Mitleid gegenüber den Tieren. Du empfindest kein Mitleid gegenüber Menschen. Denk darüber nach.



Netter Vergleich, vielen Dank. Frei nach dem Prinzip "Actio et reactio" sollte der Dame bewusst gewesen sein, dass ihr Video Wut und Unverständnis auslöst. 
Sie hat sich selbst in diese unangenehme Situation gebracht.

Die Person auf dem Video nimmt keine Rücksicht auf die Qualen von unschuldigen Lebewesen, die ihr nichts getan haben, was ihr Verhalten rechtfertigt. 
Ich habe Verständnis für viele Dinge, aber einem hilflosen Wesen das Leben zu nehmen und sich daran auch noch zu erfreuen, das hat mit Menschlichkeit nichts mehr zu tun. Wer das Leben nicht wertschätzt und aus niederen Gründen tötet, darf kein Verständnis erwarten.



Konov schrieb:


> Ich glaube, was Davatar sagen wollte, ist, dass Mücken auch Tiere sind.
> Wenn du nun eine Mücke zerquetscht, muss diese auch leiden... aber kümmert es dich? Wohl erheblich weniger, als wenn Hundewelpen in einen Fluss geworfen werden.



Doch, es kümmert mich. Ich versuche, so gut es geht, Insekten nicht zu "zerquetschen". Wenn ich sie in der Wohnung habe, fange ich sie und bringe sie auf den Balkon. Man kann Tierleid nicht verhindern und hier und da tötet man sicherlich das eine oder andere winzige Lebewesen, aber man muss sich nicht am Leid von Tieren ergötzen. Wenn die Hemmschwelle so niedrig ist, dass man Tiere quält, fügt man irgendwann auch Menschen Schaden zu.

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und ich habe keine Lust, deshalb wieder eines auf die Mütze zu bekommen.


----------



## Purple Drank (1. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Woran das liegt? Wenn wir philosophisch an die Sache rangeht vermutlich an der Schnelllebigkeit der modernen Welt. Über Internet und so kann man so schnell "Freundschaften" aufbauen und genauso schnell wieder beenden, dass die Menschen verlernt haben, emotionale Bindungen zu Menschen aufzubauen oder, wenn denn passiert, aufrechtzuerhalten oder als wichtig einzustufen. Im Gegensatz dazu haben besonders die lieben Internetgeeks angesichts der Tatsache, dass sie meist aus Mittelschicht oder oberer Mittelschicht stammen einen stabilen Faktor zuhause: Ihr Haustier. Da dieses Haustier immer da ist und es ihm nichts ausmacht, wenn man ihm sein Herz ausschüttet, ist die emotionale Bindung zu diesen Tieren ungleich höher als zu Menschen. Daher ist auch die Reaktion der Leute auf Tiermisshandlungen extrem viel höher.



Wenn du das jetzt ernst meinst dan lass mich doch einfach mal ein, zwei Stündchen lachen.
Die Seite ist voll mit Kindern, Hipstern und Scenekids. Dass sich da profiliert werden muss ist ganz klar. Auf Facebook kann ich das ja nicht schreiben! Da geh ich nach /b/! Meinem geheimen Internetclub!


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Netter Vergleich, vielen Dank. Frei nach dem Prinzip "Actio et reactio" sollte der Dame bewusst gewesen sein, dass ihr Video Wut und Unverständnis auslöst.
> Sie hat sich selbst in diese unangenehme Situation gebracht.
> 
> Die Person auf dem Video nimmt keine Rücksicht auf die Qualen von unschuldigen Lebewesen, die ihr nichts getan haben, was ihr Verhalten rechtfertigt.
> Ich habe Verständnis für viele Dinge, aber einem hilflosen Wesen das Leben zu nehmen und sich daran auch noch zu erfreuen, das hat mit Menschlichkeit nichts mehr zu tun. Wer das Leben nicht wertschätzt und aus niederen Gründen tötet, darf kein Verständnis erwarten.



This, mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu sagen... 

Ich finds einfach nur noch traurig wie gewisse Leute hier Tiere als wertlos empfinden... Ob Tiere jetzt so "intelligent" sind wie Menschen oder nicht, auch sie haben Gefühle, Trauer, Schmerz, Freude und so weiter. Typisch Mensch, nur weil sich Tiere nicht direkt wehren können werden sie sofort als untere Klasse eingestuft. Solche Leute finden Stierkämpfe vermutlich völlig ok und haben absolutes Mitleid mit dem ach so armen Torrero.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Netter Vergleich, vielen Dank. Frei nach dem Prinzip "Actio et reactio" sollte der Dame bewusst gewesen sein, dass ihr Video Wut und Unverständnis auslöst.
> Sie hat sich selbst in diese unangenehme Situation gebracht.
> 
> Die Person auf dem Video nimmt keine Rücksicht auf die Qualen von unschuldigen Lebewesen, die ihr nichts getan haben, was ihr Verhalten rechtfertigt.
> Ich habe Verständnis für viele Dinge, aber einem hilflosen Wesen das Leben zu nehmen und sich daran auch noch zu erfreuen, das hat mit Menschlichkeit nichts mehr zu tun. *Wer das Leben nicht wertschätzt und aus niederen Gründen tötet, darf kein Verständnis erwarten.*



Nun, ich bin nicht gerade ein "Heiliger". Aber bei mir kriegt jeder eine zweite Chance. Auch Mörder können um bereuen. Stell dir vor, du bist betrunken und prügelst einen streunenden Hund zu tode und ein paar Freunde filmen das und stellen es ins Internet und jemand schreibt dasselbe was du geschrieben hast (Das Fett geschrieben).

Edit: @Thoor, natürlich empfinde ich Mitleid mit dem Torrero. Glaub mir, du willst nicht eine Internetseite aufmachen um ein Bild zu sehen wo einem jungen Torrero ein Stierhorn im Hals steckt.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin nicht gerade ein "Heiliger". Aber bei mir kriegt jeder eine zweite Chance. Auch Mörder können um bereuen. Stell dir vor, du bist betrunken und prügelst einen streunenden Hund zu tode und ein paar Freunde filmen das und stellen es ins Internet und jemand schreibt dasselbe was du geschrieben hast (Das Fett geschrieben).



Ist das Mädchen betrunken? Nein, das Argument von Unzurechnungsfähgikeit ist damit hinfällig, es sei denn sie ist geistig behindert dann gehört der Typ der das Video gedreht hat hinter Gitter. Aber in dem Thread gings ursprünglich gar nicht um das Video sondern mehr darum das ein, vermutlich, unschuldiges Mädchen "gejagt" wird...


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Nun, ich habe mir dieses Video mehrmals angeschaut. Es sieht richtig gefaked aus. Schaut mal genauer hin.


----------



## Naho (2. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin nicht gerade ein "Heiliger". Aber bei mir kriegt jeder eine zweite Chance. Auch Mörder können um bereuen.



Ich finde solche Personen haben einfach keine 2te Chance verdient.
Oder willst du jmd der willkürlich Tiere ermordet wieder auf freien Fuß setzn, wo er dann weiter sein Unwesen treiben darf?

Hast du ein Haustier The Paladin?


----------



## Carcharoth (2. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> die Natur reguliert sich einfach selbst...



Dann wär die Menschheit schon lange ausgestorben.


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin nicht gerade ein "Heiliger". Aber bei mir kriegt jeder eine zweite Chance. Auch Mörder können um bereuen. Stell dir vor, du bist betrunken und prügelst einen streunenden Hund zu tode und ein paar Freunde filmen das und stellen es ins Internet und jemand schreibt dasselbe was du geschrieben hast (Das Fett geschrieben).



Ich glaube, du verstehst mich falsch. "Kein Verständnis" heißt nicht, dass ich dem Mädchen den Tod wünsche oder die Jagd auf sie gutheiße. Es bedeutet viel mehr, dass ich ihr Verhalten nicht gutheiße, nicht verstehen kann und ihre Tat aus moralischen Gründen verurteile. Niemand verdient den Tod, ob Mensch oder Tier. 
Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass sie sich die heftigen Reaktionen selbst zuzuschreiben hat, weil ihre Tat viele Menschen emotional sehr ergreift.

Wenn ich eine solche Tat begehen würde, was mir selbst unter äußersten Umständen nicht passieren wird, müsste auch ich mit den Reaktionen anderer Menschen leben. Und ehrlichgesagt würde mich meine Tat viel mehr belasten, als irgendein Ausdruck von Wut und Unverständnis, der wahrscheinlich sogar berechtigt wäre.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Ja, ich habe ein Haustier. Ich mag meinen Kater den ich Zombie genannt habe. Aber wenn er sterben würde, würde ich mir eine neue Katze holen. Edit: Diese/n Katze/Kater würde ich dann Micky nennen im Andenken an meinen ersten Kater.

Und meine Schwester hat einen Hund den ich richtig Hasse, so einen kleingewachsenen Mischlingsbastard. (Bastard ist dass korrekte Wort für einen Hund der von einer Reinrassigen Hündin geboren wurde die es mal mit einem Mischling trieb)

Edit: @Deanne den unteren Teil deines Kommentars nach zu Urteilen hast du es Verstanden, es belastet dieses Mädchen sicher sehr Stark und kann ihr Leben ruinieren.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Wie kommt hier eigentlich jemand dazu, mit nem Zweitaccount zu posten, um munter irgendwelche User zu flamen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis zum nächsten Ban!


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Meinst du Purple Drank? Ich will nicht einmal Wissen wer hinter ihm/ihr steckt.


----------



## Seredos (2. September 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> Waren es nicht Schafe die sich auch selbst im Spiegel erkennen?


Nein.
"Solche Experimente liefen in den siebziger Jahren, sie funktionierten nur bei Menschenaffen: bei Orang-Utans, Schimpansen und Zwergschimpansen (Bonobos), sowie, eingeschränkt, auch bei Gorillas. "
Quelle


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Edit: @Deanne den unteren Teil deines Kommentars nach zu Urteilen hast du es Verstanden, es belastet dieses Mädchen sicher sehr Stark und kann ihr Leben ruinieren.



Mir ist bewusst, dass sie unter Umständen auch selbst mit ihrer Tat zu kämpfen hat. Aber trotzdem ist es nachvollziehbar, wenn andere Menschen mit Wut und Unverständnis reagieren und solch eine Reaktion ist völlig normal. Sie hat sich die Situation selbst zuzuschreiben und muss damit rechnen, dass nicht jeder über sowas hinwegsehen kann. Wir wissen nicht, unter welchen Umständen das Video entstanden ist, aber trotzdem ist sie kein unschuldiges Opfer, denn sie hat etwas Verwerfliches getan und muss mit den Konsequenzen leben. Ich habe für ihre Tat kein Verständnis, denn Gewalt (egal, ob gegenüber Mensch oder Tier) ist verabscheuenswert.

Leider gibt es aber genug Menschen, die Tiere quälen und denen ihr Verhalten nicht leid tut. Wir wissen nicht, wie es bei dem Mädchen ist, aber Gewalt erzeugt immer Gegengewalt und die Grenzen zwischen Täter und Opfer zerfliessen sehr schnell...


----------



## Konov (2. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Doch, es kümmert mich. Ich versuche, so gut es geht, Insekten nicht zu "zerquetschen". Wenn ich sie in der Wohnung habe, fange ich sie und bringe sie auf den Balkon. Man kann Tierleid nicht verhindern und hier und da tötet man sicherlich das eine oder andere winzige Lebewesen, aber man muss sich nicht am Leid von Tieren ergötzen. Wenn die Hemmschwelle so niedrig ist, dass man Tiere quält, fügt man irgendwann auch Menschen Schaden zu.
> 
> Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und ich habe keine Lust, deshalb wieder eines auf die Mütze zu bekommen.



Gut, das ist jetzt die Frage, ob sich die Frau, die die Welpen in den Fluss geworfen hat, auch gleichzeitig an deren Leiden ergötzt hat.
Das wage ich nicht zu beurteilen. (habe das Video nicht gesehen)

Das _"Wenn die Hemmschwelle so niedrig ist, dass man Tiere quält, fügt man irgendwann auch Menschen Schaden zu."_ lässt sich -objektiv betrachtet- nicht beweisen, genau genommen ist es reine Spekulation.
Dennoch stimme ich dir zu, möchte aber davor warnen, haltlose Thesen in den Raum zu werfen.


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> @Falathrim
> 
> /völliges Sign


Das will ich nicht erreichen.
Ich bin genauso angeekelt von diesem Video wie die meisten anderen hier. Ich find auch, das diese Person bestraft werden sollte dafür, was sie getan hat. Dasi st einfach unmenschlich oder, wenn du eine andere Formulierung willst moralisch verwerflich, also einfach scheiße. Was ich hier machen wollte, ist eine Erklärung für dieses angesprochene Phänomen dieser "modernen Hexenjad" zu finden.nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 



Purple schrieb:


> Wenn du das jetzt ernst meinst dan lass mich doch einfach mal ein, zwei Stündchen lachen.
> Die Seite ist voll mit Kindern, Hipstern und Scenekids. Dass sich da profiliert werden muss ist ganz klar. Auf Facebook kann ich das ja nicht schreiben! Da geh ich nach /b/! Meinem geheimen Internetclub!


Ist mir latten, wie du /b/ siehst, ehrlich gesagt. Zu dem Laden kann man auch eine tolle Psychoanalyse starten, muss man aber nicht. Fakt is da nur, dass sich da die Quintessenz des Internets versammelt hat: Menschen, die nicht sonderlich sozial sind, es mit emotionalen Bindungen nicht haben und sich unverhältnismäßig stark darüber aufregen, wenn Katzen oder Hunde oder wasweißich misshandelt werden. Woran das liegt? Da kann ich mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln (Einer Grundintelligenz, einem recht empathischen Charakter und einem Interesse für Psychologie/Philosophie) versuchen, Überlegungen anzustellen. Wenn du die zum Lachen findest - whatever.
Ich hab versucht, für das Threadthema eine Erklärung zu finden, wenn sie Bullshit ist, ist sie Bullshit. Ich bin jung, um mich belehren zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Über /b/ wird niemand eine Psychoanalyse machen können. Freud wäre beim Versuch dass zu tun sicher gestorben vor Entsetzen. Das Einzige was ich noch hier schreibe bevor ich schlafen gehe ist:

Tiere quälen = Böse (Für mich)
Tiere töten (So gut wie Schmerzlos) = Eine moralische Einstellung
Tierquäler = Versucht zu denken wie es dazu gekommen ist, villeicht ist es nicht dass, was es zu sein scheint
/b/ = Ein Abbild des innerens der menschlichen Seele, glaubt mir, es ist wahr. (Ich weiß nicht mehr wer das geschrieben hat, aber es war ein weiser Mann/Frau)


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Gut, das ist jetzt die Frage, ob sich die Frau, die die Welpen in den Fluss geworfen hat, auch gleichzeitig an deren Leiden ergötzt hat.
> Das wage ich nicht zu beurteilen. (habe das Video nicht gesehen)
> 
> Das _"Wenn die Hemmschwelle so niedrig ist, dass man Tiere quält, fügt man irgendwann auch Menschen Schaden zu."_ lässt sich -objektiv betrachtet- nicht beweisen, genau genommen ist es reine Spekulation.
> Dennoch stimme ich dir zu, möchte aber davor warnen, haltlose Thesen in den Raum zu werfen.



Okay, das kann man so wahrscheinlich nicht sagen. Man kann aber umgekehrt eine sehr sichere Aussage darüber treffen, dass viele Mörder (besonders der Tätertyp, der wiederholt mordet) in ihrer Jugend Tiere gequält haben. Der Zusammenhang besteht also. Das lässt sich meiner Meinung nach (und jetzt kommt die persönliche These) damit begründen, dass eine Hemmschwelle übertreten wird, die viel mit Respekt vor dem Wohl anderer Lebewesen zu tun hat. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass jemand, der Freude am quälen eines Tieres empfindet, seinen menschlichen Mitgeschöpfen mit Wärme und Mitgefühl begegnet. Das liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass Tiere für mich nicht weniger Respekt und Schutz verdienen, als Menschen.

So war ich beispielsweise neulich auf einer Grillparty. Dort hatte einer der Gäste die Idee, eine gefangene Maus lebendig auf den Grill zu legen und zu töten. 
Zum Glück wurde das verhindert. Ich frage mich: was soll sowas? Wie kann man dabei nicht wütend werden? Jetzt werden einige argumentieren, dass eine Maus ein Schädling ist, aber ist nicht generell etwas bei einem Menschen schiefgelaufen, der grundlos Leben nimmt?

Was mich aber nicht minder schockiert, ist die Art und Weise, wie nun nach dem Mädchen auf dem Video "gefahndet" wird. Wie kann man Brutalität anprangern und gleichzeitig einfordern? Niemand hat den Tod verdient, was er auch getan hat. Man kann eine Tat aufs schärfste verurteilen, aber wenn man eine solche Hetzjagd veranstaltet, macht man sich selbst auch schuldig. Welch Doppelmoral!


----------



## LaVerne (2. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass sie sich die heftigen Reaktionen selbst zuzuschreiben hat, weil ihre Tat viele Menschen emotional sehr ergreift.



Unter "heftigen Reaktionen" verstehe ich aber keinen Aufruf zum Mord oder explizite und detaillierte Folterbeschreibungen. Gerade die Möchtegernfolterer leben doch in ihrer Phantasie das aus, was sie da im Video gesehen haben - nur noch schlimmer. Vor sich selbst entschuldigen sie das aber damit, daß derjenige, dem sie gerne selbst unerträglichste Schmerzen zur eigenen Befriedigung zufügen möchten, das doch verdient habe.

Und unter heftigen Reaktionen verstehe ich auch nicht, daß man die Adresse des vermeintlichen Täters mit dem Aufruf "Get that bitch!" oder "You know what to do" veröffentlicht!

Das ist im Grunde alles genauso abscheulich und verachtenswert wie die im Video gezeigte Tat. Wenn's dann richtig schief läuft und ein Mensch oder eventuell eine ganze Familie dran glauben muß, dann will es danach keiner mehr gewesen sein - schon gar nicht, wenn sich die Unschuld herausstellt.

Namen und Adressen gehören in einem solchen Fall den Behörden mitgeteilt; nicht ins Internet. Auch die Bestrafung überlässt man in einem demokratischen System dem Justizapparat. Wer mit der Höhe der Bestrafung nicht einverstanden ist, dann versucht man diese Gesetze durch Abstimmung bei der nächsten Wahl zu ändern. _SO_ funktioniert das in Demokratien und nicht anders! Da braucht es keinen pöbelnden, nach Vergeltung schreienden Mob wie jene Bauernhorden mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln im Mittelalter!


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Unter "heftigen Reaktionen" verstehe ich aber keinen Aufruf zum Mord oder explizite und detaillierte Folterbeschreibungen. Gerade die Möchtegernfolterer leben doch in ihrer Phantasie das aus, was sie da im Video gesehen haben - nur noch schlimmer. Vor sich selbst entschuldigen sie das aber damit, daß derjenige, dem sie gerne selbst unerträglichste Schmerzen zur eigenen Befriedigung zufügen möchten, das doch verdient habe.
> 
> Und unter heftigen Reaktionen verstehe ich auch nicht, daß man die Adresse des vermeintlichen Täters mit dem Aufruf "Get that bitch!" oder "You know what to do" veröffentlicht!



Da es sich hier um mein Zitat handelt, eine kurze Klarstellung:

Zu solchen Reaktionen habe ich mich in meinem vorherigen Posting geäußert und ausdrücklich distanziert. 

Mit "heftig" war in keinster Form gemeint, dass man dem Mädchen mit Verfolgung oder Mord droht, sondern dass ihr schwere Vorwürfe gemacht werden, Menschen geschockt reagieren und sie unschöne Bekanntheit erreicht. Drohungen und Mordphantasien sind für mich einfach nur dümmlich stehen eigentlich gar nicht zur Diskussion. Mit einem gewissen Maß an Wut und Unverständnis muss sie aber leben. Das ist der Preis, wenn man sich bei solchen Taten filmen lässt. 
Und nein, das heißt nicht, dass Lynchjustiz in diesem Fall in Ordnung geht.

Aber dass ich die brutale Vorgehensweise, die in den Kommentaren an den Tag gelegt wird, gutheiße, möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen.

Ein solches Video zu verbreiten, ist meiner Meinung nach so abwegig, dass ich mittlerweile Zweifel an der Echtheit habe. Die Person auf dem Video bzw. der Veröffentlicher müssen sich bewusst gewesen sein, was solch ein Video auslöst und diese Reaktion unter Umständen sogar geplant haben. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum man eine Aufnahme, die manche Menschen emotional stark erschüttern kann, verbreitet. So ahnungslos kann doch niemand sein.


----------



## Lily:) (2. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Every fucking week, /b/ is on the news
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zunächst: Was bedeutet /b/?

Zum Rest:
1. Argument: Es scheint ein Massenmedium zu sein, ähnlich der Bild-Zeitung. Nur ist es ausnahmsweise nicht die Boulevard, die dies groß gemacht haben. Sie wussten es aber zu nutzen, richtig. Dennoch schreibst du hinzu, du hast das Video gesehen, als es gerade mal "50 views" hatte. War nicht genug in deinen Augen, was?! In dem Sinne publizierst du eine Meinung, die auf dem Zählerstand eines Videoportals basiert und fundierst deine Meinung mit diesem Argument. 
Nicht gut.

2. Was hat Schnelllebigkeit mit dem Internet zu tun? Nur, das man sich mit dem auseinandersetzen muss, was vor der Haustür passiert? Das Netz ist die soziale Zukunft, auch wenn mir persönlich das selten gefällt.

 	Wir haben nicht verlernt, soziale Kontakte zu knüpfen. die Wege sind andere.

3. 
Und jetzt zum Thema:
Haustiere.
Laut deiner Verallgemeinerung sind die Haustiere der Oberschicht Statussymbole. Die Konstanten des Lebens.
Spricht da der Neid? 
Anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären, wie du zu diesem Satz kommst!


----------



## Lily:) (2. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das will ich nicht erreichen.
> Ich bin genauso angeekelt von diesem Video wie die meisten anderen hier. Ich find auch, das diese Person bestraft werden sollte dafür, was sie getan hat. Dasi st einfach unmenschlich oder, wenn du eine andere Formulierung willst moralisch verwerflich, also einfach scheiße. Was ich hier machen wollte, ist eine Erklärung für dieses angesprochene Phänomen dieser "modernen Hexenjad" zu finden.nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe es oft bei facebook, dass sich Menschen durch Freundeszahlen profilieren.
Du verallgemeinerst alle, die dies nutzen.

Was für einen Schluß soll man daraus ziehen, was deine Persönlichkeit anbelangt?
Hm?


----------



## Landerson (2. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin nicht gerade ein "Heiliger". Aber bei mir kriegt jeder eine zweite Chance. Auch Mörder können um bereuen. Stell dir vor, du bist betrunken und prügelst einen streunenden Hund zu tode und ein paar Freunde filmen das und stellen es ins Internet und jemand schreibt dasselbe was du geschrieben hast (Das Fett geschrieben).
> 
> Edit: @Thoor, natürlich empfinde ich Mitleid mit dem Torrero. Glaub mir, du willst nicht eine Internetseite aufmachen um ein Bild zu sehen wo einem jungen Torrero ein Stierhorn im Hals steckt.



Oh mein Gott, "wenn du betrunkien bist und dann ein Hund zu tode pruegelst". Sorry war ja betrunken.... dann gehts wohl noch soweit oh ich war betrunken und habe einen Obdachlsoen zusammengeschlagen (was ja schon oft passiert ist). What a crap!!!!!

Und das mit dem Torrero - seine eigen Schuld mit einem ausgewachsenen Stier in den Ring zu steigen ist sowas von dumm - Tradition hin oder her.


----------



## Lily:) (2. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m5Mags9btU


----------



## Landerson (2. September 2010)

Du solltest vielleicht etwas dazu schreiben, dass es das Video ist um das es geht.

Zu dem Video -->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer das nicht als verachtend ansieht dann weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Lily:) (2. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin nicht gerade ein "Heiliger". Aber bei mir kriegt jeder eine zweite Chance. Auch Mörder können um bereuen.
> 
> DAS kann nicht dein Ernst sein!
> Du bist das Allerletzte!
> ...


----------



## Lily:) (2. September 2010)

So, nochmal abseits dieser Zitate:

Ein Leben ist ein Gut, was keiner von uns schätzen kann.
Es ist etwas wundervolles, etwas sinnvolles.

Jedes Lebewesen, ob Mücke, ob Tintenfisch, ob Mensch, hat es verdient, sein Leben zu leben. Und es erfüllt seinen Sinn.
Dieses ist in unseren natürlichen Instinkten verankert.

Bevor ihr also eine Mücke zerhaut, denkt darüber nach, was ihr tut.
Auch wenn sie keine (von uns definierte) Intelligenz hat, ist sie es trotzdem wert, weiterzuleben.

Und seht ihr jemanden, der mit Spaß an der Freude Tiere qualvoll verenden lässt, stellt ihn zur Rede. Fesselt ihn und fragt nach dem "Warum?!"
Diesem Menschen weh zu tun ist genauso falsch wie die Drohungen. 
Dadurch lernt keiner dazu.

Ich hoffe inständig auf ein Nachdenken mancher Menschen!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Seid mir nicht böse, aber ich habe Euch jetzt mehrfach ermahnt und manche können einfach nicht diskutieren, ohne sich gegenseitig anzugreifen. Eure Meinungsfreiheit in allen Ehren, aber ich muss dafür sorgen, dass die Netiquette gewahrt bleibt und das ist in diesem Thread schon seit einigen Posts nicht mehr der Fall. Schade drum.


----------

